# Crappy leaflets in magazines



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Don't they know they just get thrown in the bin!
Save the printing costs and stop it please.

Loans
phones
hearing aids
Unwanted household gadgets.
Stairlifts
Elvis plate for my wall

NO I DONT WANT THEM.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

It must be working for them otherwise they wouldn't do it .....


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Actually the "King" is up on the wall as we speak :-/
And going to bed is very easy when drunk. I just phone my wife who hears very well with the hearing aid insitu who presses the sofa upright mechanism that was paid for by my alliance and leicester loan and next thing I know my tweeting bird and waterfall alarm clock is waking me peacefully from my adjustamatic bed!

Quick empty the bin out..


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice one DXN ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I used to shake them onto the floor in Smiths until I got guilty about making work for the staff.

Now I carefully remove them and place them on the shelf. I make a point of never buying anything from a loose insert.

Oo er.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I used to shake them onto the floor in Smiths until I got guilty about making work for the staff.


Thats exactly what I do. I normally buy Autocar from Sainsburys, & always 'shed' the leaflets at the checkout...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My local tesco has put a bin next to the magazines so you can through away all these leaflets....isn't it great?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> My local tesco has put a bin next to the magazines so you can through away all these leaflets....isn't it great? Â


Thats a great idea. What they need to do next, is employ somebody to remove all of the adverts before they get onto the shelves... 

Not sure how happy the mags would be though


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok stop [smiley=stop.gif]

I flog ads in mags , for 18 years, so have a bit of knowledge about this.
Allthough I personally agree that the loose insert style of advertisement is less efficient - it is a one use / single view product as opposed to an on page ad that lives for the life of the mag, which could be years and subsequently can be viewed by multiple descision makers or purchasers. To the advertiser the actual cost of us including a loose insert is about the same as a one page advert.........obvious choice in my opinion, but of course the "flyer " has more instant high visibility, but you either love it or hate it and is very useful for quick response promotions.

You all love the mags you buy , right ?

Just think about what would happen with no ads ?

Instead of about Â£3 or Â£4 per mag you'd be looking at double.

I make a living and so do quite a few others out of this industry so please dont knock it too much.The fact is we need ads, they advise, and entertain.Without them you'd all be relying on the journalists to tell you all about products, I hear you like them too ! So please put up with it, advertisements are here to stay.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Ok stop Â [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> I flog ads in mags , for 18 years, so have a bit of knowledge about this.
> Allthough I personally agree that the loose insert style of advertisement is less efficient - it is a one use / single view product as opposed to an on page ad that lives for the life of the mag, which could be years and subsequently can be viewed by multiple descision makers or purchasers. Â To the advertiser the actual cost of us including a loose insert is about the same as a one page advert.........obvious choice in my opinion, but of course the "flyer " has more instant high visibility, but you either love it or hate it and is very useful for quick response promotions.
> ...


So the overwhelming feedback is that punters don't like loose inserts. Â If a page costs same price then that should be used in preference to a loose insert which annoys a lot of folk. Â I though inserts were cheap - they certainly give that impression.

Off the page OK. Loose inserts shit. Â If the advertisers wish to extend irritation and annoyance to their conveyed message, continue to place inserts in your mags and ignore the fact that you may annoy many punters 'cos you might snag a few. 

BTW Focussed supplements are OK.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Ok stop Â [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> I flog ads in mags , for 18 years, so have a bit of knowledge about this.
> Allthough I personally agree that the loose insert style of advertisement is less efficient - it is a one use / single view product as opposed to an on page ad that lives for the life of the mag, which could be years and subsequently can be viewed by multiple descision makers or purchasers. Â To the advertiser the actual cost of us including a loose insert is about the same as a one page advert.........obvious choice in my opinion, but of course the "flyer " has more instant high visibility, but you either love it or hate it and is very useful for quick response promotions.
> ...


Ads are fine, it's just those flippin' loose flyers that are so annoying. I usually shake out each magazine as I pass the bins as I leave the supermarket. They still manage to litter up the inside of the car somehow...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I make a living and so do quite a few others out of this industry so please dont knock it too much.


Why?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I echo that fixed adverts are fine, you just read on buy but the loose leaflets are more annoying than anything else and often useless in their content to the vast majority.

Now where are my sheepskin foot warmers....oh yeah on the back of my handy shoe door tidy.  ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I make a living and so do quite a few others out of this industry so please dont knock it too much.


LOL!

Oh, ok then. It's a dirty job, but someones gotta do it..... 

"You were lucky, Son, in my time......"


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So we should cancel the loose inserts for the TTOC magazine then.... I wonder how we are gonna pay for it now.... :-/ :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark,
Ignore them mate,if they didnt work , then how come I take about Â£150k each year for loose inserts.
The client will know if they work or not..(they tend to be direct response ads - on page ads arent always- can just be product awareness ads ) as they get orders as a direct result.
The ad agencies too know what they are doing, we deal with som pretty big names and can get you some info on campaign success stories that will proove that the "Irritated Moaners " on here are talking out of personal distaste and not actual knwledge of the subject. Particularly some who always tend to write like children anyhow !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think that they do work...but the ratio must be very low...So for every 20 of them perhaps they get 1 querry or something like this.

I certainly enquired before...but I don't think that I ever bought any of them.

Having said this...when my Autocar comes every week, the first think I do is to recycle or bin the loose ads!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Who are you then ? ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Mark,
> Ignore them mate,if they didnt work , then how come I take about Â£150k each year for loose inserts.
> The client will know if they work or not..(they tend to be direct response ads Â - on page ads arent always- can just be product awareness ads ) as they get orders as a direct result.
> The ad agencies too know what they are doing, we deal with som pretty big names and can get you some info on campaign success stories that will proove that the "Irritated Moaners " on here are talking out of personal distaste and not actual knwledge of the subject. Particularly some who always tend to write like children anyhow !


OK so the marketing people are right and the customers for magazines here are wrong to be pissed off with shitty irrelavant inserts?

IMHO client marketing people are often either totally thick or don't care how many people they either piss off or alienate. So long as they get 100 orders for cavity wall insulation or cattle grids, the particular campaign is a success for them.

Customers do not need knowledge of marketing or advertising techniques. Why should they - Customers are king being the ethos of marketing?

Boycott the loose insert companies. [smiley=end.gif]

Better still persuade 5 other people to persude 5 other people to actvely avoid the products of the loose marketeers. Militant consumers. Right on. ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

;D Gary, its a little bit more than that ..these companies need a good return to make it work and therefore would not keep on using this way to target leads/orders. In "specialist titles" then the mags content is carefully defined and the reader can be prequalified. Its much more targetted for them.In my sailing mag we will carry loose inserts that flog products that fit the reader profile. If this is not done then the ad agency booking the insertions is clearly not doing their job properly. Generally there will be some relevence in the product on the flyer.
But you are right- people do moan ( as we see here) about the "junk mail " inside their mag, but on the other hand it must be working for the things to be constantly there ! Sorry its one of life's irritations that we have to live with, just like people who post uTTer shiTTe all the time ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So because we have a specialist mag, we should use inserts from companies that are directly relevant to TT ownership. So if we have 40 companies wnating to advertise, but we have sold our advertising space to 8 of those companies, we should progress the others on an insert basis. AS LONG AS THE INSERT IS DIRECTLY RELEVANT TO TT OWNERSHIP! :-/ :-/


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

> Ok stop Â [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> I make a living and so do quite a few others out of this industry so please dont knock it too much.


And i make a living by sending spam mails from servers hosted in China to every opt-in and out address i can get my hands on, and also have young children digging up diamonds for me in Africa. Oh, and did i mention the "get your high from IR! First 2 are for free! Minors get extra discounts!" weekend-job? But hey, i make a living out of this, and so do many others, so don't knock it too much
[smiley=end.gif]

My point just being that the fact that someone earns a living with something should make it immune to critcism, or should i get back into my old job of clubbing baby seals to death for my coat factory?


----------

